
Show HN: Meeting Mr. Kid Pix - justanothersys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csalhuSixQU&t=0s
======
shadowfaxRodeo
Kid Pix is one of my ealiest memories. Watching this has brought back a lot of
memories.

~~~
justanothersys
Same! Thanks.

